# 'Door Gym' cracking wall :(



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

I've bought a cheap door gym (basically a pull-up bar that hooks on the doorframe and cantilevers the weight into the wall above the door) as my power rack pretty much touches the roof of my garage so i can't use the pull-up bar on it (new place).

The door gym is this sort:










I didn't even get my full weight (95kg) off the ground and its completely cracked the wall above the door. Is this a common problem with these or is my house just made of cheese?


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

House made of cheese. Probably timber stud partition with 9.5mm plasterboard.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

For goodness sake dont start deadlifting in the room above.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Perhaps the wall above is either stud or dry lined....also known as 5h1t!!

Not that I would recommend any 'door gym' to anyone.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never trusted these, always imagined the door frame collapsing


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been using mine regularly for two years straight, even at 100kg of bodyweight now I've never had any problems whatsoever with mine.


----------



## ukjcb (Oct 13, 2014)

suppose a door gym is ok if your walls are solid enough, never really trusted them myself :whistling:

hope you get the wall sorted, good luck


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Guessing you live in a modern home, I had the same problem with the doorframe starting to crack 

In the end I just fitted a proper wall mounted version in the garage as I didn't fancy the house collapsing :surrender:


----------

